# Has anyone ever..



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

..Looked at the Wii sensor bar through a video recorder or a camera? ..or whatever else that has the same effect.



Well this is what I saw, Random purpleness,
I thought it was kinda cool. ,,xD


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 22, 2009)

I see it perfectly but I might have a different camera to you...


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 22, 2009)

Felidire, did you use flash when you took the picture?

Coz maybe the purple is from flash, kind of like when you take pictures of people and some have red eye in them.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

Rotomize said:


> Felidire, did you use flash when you took the picture?
> 
> Coz maybe the purple is from flash, kind of like when you take pictures of people and some have red eye in them.


Nope, I just pointed the camera at the Sensor Bar, and I could see 4 or 5 purple circular lights on either side of the bar. I was looking at them through the LCD screen on the camera before even taking the picture to show people.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 22, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Nope, I just pointed the camera at the Sensor Bar, and I could see 4 or 5 purple circular lights on either side of the bar. I was looking at them through the LCD screen on the camera before even taking the picture to show people.


Hmm. That's weird.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 22, 2009)

that happens with remote controls too, except It's red. 

Never tried it with a Wii sensor bar though, but i'd like to..


----------



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

Hah, you're 100% right, i held a button on a dvd remove and checked it through the camera's screen, same purple circle. Guess the color varies with cameras or something... Cool though. xD


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 23, 2009)

Those are infrared lights.

Cool find, though, didn't know cameras picked the IR up.

Unfortunately, I think someone on Wikipedia beat you to the punch.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 2, 2009)

This is old.

From what I can gather, this might be those "ghosts" that people say they have encounters with. Neat party trick; say you have a haunted camera that senses ghost trails. Make sure to spread anything infrared all over the room beforehand.


----------



## PK (Mar 3, 2009)

I found this out by accident by taking a picture of my TV with my cell phone.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 3, 2009)

This is much freakier-looking when seen through a camera's preview screen than it is in still pictures.  At least with my Wii's sensor-bar (it's a 3rd-party wireless one; the one that originally came with the Wii broke) and my camera.

If you actually take a picture, it only shows up as just a few purple dots (exactly like the pictures that have been posted.)  But on the camera's preview screen... it looks like this giant pillar of translucent purplish energy-stuff moving from the floor to the ceiling in front of the TV.


----------



## zuea (Mar 4, 2009)

that a little weird....


----------

